# [SOLVED] css crashes as soon as i join a server....



## spitzone (Sep 3, 2009)

hello im new too all of this but im wondering if anyone could help me out,, wel basicly wot my problem is, is that when i go too play css and join a server as soon as i join any server or even create one i hear a bing noise and my computer freezes and i have too manually reboot with i dont get it cause, in video settings nearly everthing is set too high and even with them all set too low it still crashes im so confused and need sum help im lost..i really dont get it i can run hl2 deathmatch without any problem and gary mod its just source please could any help me..?. 
oh.. and it custom built thats y theres no system manufacturer
but its a asus p4s800
and it with steam..not non-steam
------------------
System Information
------------------
Time of this report: 9/3/2009, 23:39:37
Machine name: USER-E735959FBD
Operating System: Windows XP Home Edition (5.1, Build 2600) Service Pack 2 (2600.xpsp_sp2_gdr.080814-1233)
Language: English (Regional Setting: English)
System Manufacturer: n/a 
System Model: n/a
BIOS: Award Modular BIOS v6.0
Processor: Intel(R) Pentium(R) 4 CPU 2.80GHz
Memory: 1536MB RAM
Page File: 246MB used, 2645MB available
Windows Dir: C:\WINDOWS
DirectX Version: DirectX 9.0c (4.09.0000.0904)
DX Setup Parameters: Not found
DxDiag Version: 5.03.2600.2180 32bit Unicode

------------
DxDiag Notes
------------
DirectX Files Tab: The file directx.cpl is a debug version, which will run slower than the retail version.
Display Tab 1: No problems found. DirectDraw test results: All tests were successful. Direct3D 7 test results: All tests were successful. Direct3D 8 test results: All tests were successful. Direct3D 9 test results: All tests were successful.
Sound Tab 1: DirectSound test results: All tests were successful.
Music Tab: DirectMusic test results: All tests were successful.
Input Tab: No problems found.
Network Tab: No problems found. DirectPlay test results: The tests were cancelled before completing.

--------------------
DirectX Debug Levels
--------------------
Direct3D: 0/4 (n/a)
DirectDraw: 0/4 (retail)
DirectInput: 0/5 (n/a)
DirectMusic: 0/5 (n/a)
DirectPlay: 0/9 (retail)
DirectSound: 0/5 (retail)
DirectShow: 0/6 (retail)

---------------
Display Devices
---------------
Card name: NVIDIA GeForce 6200 
Manufacturer: NVIDIA
Chip type: GeForce 6200
DAC type: Integrated RAMDAC
Device Key: Enum\PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_0221&SUBSYS_2017174B&REV_A1
Display Memory: 256.0 MB
Current Mode: 1280 x 1024 (32 bit) (60Hz)
Monitor: Plug and Play Monitor
Monitor Max Res: 1600,1200
Driver Name: nv4_disp.dll
Driver Version: 6.14.0011.8206 (English)
DDI Version: 9 (or higher)
Driver Attributes: Final Retail
Driver Date/Size: 2/9/2009 06:18:00, 6185088 bytes
WHQL Logo'd: Yes
WHQL Date Stamp: n/a
VDD: n/a
Mini VDD: nv4_mini.sys
Mini VDD Date: 2/9/2009 06:18:00, 6307328 bytes
Device Identifier: {D7B71E3E-4161-11CF-F554-1C0000C2CB35}
Vendor ID: 0x10DE
Device ID: 0x0221
SubSys ID: 0x2017174B
Revision ID: 0x00A1
Revision ID: 0x00A1
any help please im beggin.....


----------



## -WOLF- (Jan 17, 2009)

*Re: css crashes as soon as i join a server....*

Hello and welcome to TSF.

Have you tried updating to Service Pack 3?
Go to http://windowsupdate.microsoft.com/ and attempt to update.

Also, go to the link in my signatures for any Nivdia video card drivers you may need.


----------



## spitzone (Sep 3, 2009)

*Re: css crashes as soon as i join a server....*

cheers for asap reply wolf.
i followed your advice and upgraded too SP3, il installed it and rebooted and tryed too ply...and it work for about near enough 10 mins and crashed with da same bing noise so il manual rebooted, and it came up with a message saying somthing too do with power suply check bios and i coudlnt boot up...so i checked then bios but everything seemed ok soo il saved and exit, and it rebooted fine,
here is wot it says in my bios CPU section.
CPU speed is set to MANUAL
CPU freq X is set to x21 faded out cant change for some reason???
CPU externat freq (mhz) is set to 133/33
Memory freq is set to Auto
CPU vcore is set to Manual
CPU level 2 cache Enabled

Do you think my CPU (p4 2.8 ghz) is set too high or sumink?.
have you got any advice for what it should be set or what you recommend?

oh and my Nvidia driver is the one that came with the card on the CD should i be using that or not, cause ive heard that the latest drivers have problems with older cards such as mine (6200A) or what one do you recommand me using.

cheers in advance
michael.


----------



## Lord Sirian (Jan 14, 2007)

*Re: css crashes as soon as i join a server....*

Hi Michael. Could you please try this:

Go to the games properties in Steam and select the tab "Local Files", then press the button "Verify integrity of game cache".

Also, could you please get the latest DirectX 9.0c from here.


----------



## spitzone (Sep 3, 2009)

*Re: css crashes as soon as i join a server....*

hello siren,
cheers for your help ive download that directx..but could you tell were i should extrct it too?

thanks again...

lol its ok i made a file on my desktop and extracted to there and ran the exe.


----------



## spitzone (Sep 3, 2009)

*Re: css crashes as soon as i join a server....*

nope still dosnt work im so confused... anything else anyone could recommened me trying.


----------



## McNinja (Jun 22, 2008)

*Re: css crashes as soon as i join a server....*

The diretx 9 file iwill automatically run and instal the files where they need to go. You just need to run it.


----------



## spitzone (Sep 3, 2009)

*Re: css crashes as soon as i join a server....*

ive install the directx but still of no luck da game still crashes
is there anythink else that could cause this???


----------



## -WOLF- (Jan 17, 2009)

*Re: css crashes as soon as i join a server....*

Can you please tell us the make, wattage and model of your power supply unit (PSU)

To find this, open up the case, find the small box on the top or bottom of the computer, it will say something like, for example "Thermaltake (make) Toughpower (model), 1000W.


----------



## spitzone (Sep 3, 2009)

*Re: css crashes as soon as i join a server....*

it a mercury 400w atx swiching power suply
voltage 
input 115v/+5v/+12v
output +3.3/+5v/+12v
combined power 380w


----------



## spitzone (Sep 3, 2009)

*Re: css crashes as soon as i join a server....*

still cant play i think is a page memory problem dose anyone have any ideas....


----------



## -WOLF- (Jan 17, 2009)

*Re: css crashes as soon as i join a server....*

I don't think your power supply unit is too weak to use, you should consider buying a new one, something along the lines of a Corsair 650W PSU

Now, your video card does not draw much power, but seeing as you have a low-quality PSU that is probably over 3-4 years old, the PSU is no longer good enough to use.


----------



## spitzone (Sep 3, 2009)

*Re: css crashes as soon as i join a server....*

oh ok...if i was to get a more powerful psu, like the one you suggested, is there any special specs i need of my system so that i get the right one for my system? if that makes sense....
many thanks 
michael.


----------



## -WOLF- (Jan 17, 2009)

*Re: css crashes as soon as i join a server....*

Considering the PSU is what gives the system power and just power, no you don't need any 'special' specs to have the PSU I suggested.


----------



## spitzone (Sep 3, 2009)

*Re: css crashes as soon as i join a server....*

i did a complete restore of my computer and updated all my drivers.. and its coming up with a error now, saying hl2.exe error have too close?


----------



## -WOLF- (Jan 17, 2009)

*Re: css crashes as soon as i join a server....*

Did you do a System Restore or did you repair your OS with the OEM Disc?

Try running windows update to ensure you have the latest updates again.


----------



## spitzone (Sep 3, 2009)

*Re: css crashes as soon as i join a server....*

its working fine now and i diddnt have too buy a new psu i just brought cod4 playd that for a few days then i decided to try css again and amazingly its workin fine now how ramdom...


----------



## -WOLF- (Jan 17, 2009)

*Re: css crashes as soon as i join a server....*

Please go under 'thread tools' and mark the thread as 'solved'.


----------

